# Brittany Spaniel



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

1 year old male Brittany needing a good home. Sire was the son of Nolan's Last Bullet. This dog has been hunted, and has an excellent nose and a beautiful point. I am needing him to go to a good home. He will make a great hunting companion, and a great family dog. Anyone interested please PM me.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Theres more to this dog than that... His sire "Buddy" is almost a Champion himself, and momma comes out of Dave Walkers kennel. This pup has a steller background of hunting and trial dogs.....


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

My male is out of same lines. Best dog I have ever owned!


----------

